# Which ATV & which plow?



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

I am in Ontario (Canada). New to ATV snow plowing. I have narrowed down to a few ATV's.

2007 Honda Rancher 400 AT $5895 CDN
- auto or elec. shift trans.
- push button 4x4
- green in colour
- 220 miles
No idea which plow to get 

2006 Honda Foreman 500 ES $5995 CDN
- electric shift
- push button 4x4
- green in colour
- 281 miles
No idea which plow to get

2008 Polaris Sportsman 500 Touring $7000 CDN
100 miles with 1st oil change done.
Excellent cond. 
2500lb winch included
Then purchase a Polaris Glacier II Razor Plow 60" system or ?

I will be plowing a few 30 to 80 feet driveways and possibly one large (fits about 14 cars) office parking lot. 

Any feedback and/or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

id go foreman, rancher, then if those arent what you want id look for a red honda lol, moose plow would work imo


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

I would go with the polaris 500 or look and see if you can get a 700... that would be the best thing to do!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Whatever you get, consider a power angle for it. I used my Yamaha Grizzly 660 for the first time plowing yesterday and I had to change the angle way to many times. If you can afford it, get a Moose plow set up for whatever atv you decide on and don't forget the power angle. 

I'm ordering a Power Pivot from Warn being I bought a Warn plow.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ALC-GregH;723120 said:


> Whatever you get, consider a power angle for it. I used my Yamaha Grizzly 660 for the first time plowing yesterday and I had to change the angle way to many times. If you can afford it, get a Moose plow set up for whatever atv you decide on and don't forget the power angle.
> 
> I'm ordering a Power Pivot from Warn being I bought a Warn plow.


My power angles.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0677.jpg


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I like that style power angle but their pricey.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ALC-GregH;723241 said:


> I like that style power angle but their pricey.


It is only $$$, And when making money with cabs on all vehicals you cannot be climbing in and out adjusting blade angle, imagine doing that on your pickup plow lol!!!! All my power angles are running on their 5th season of commercial plowing without a single failure.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ALC-GregH;723120 said:


> Whatever you get, consider a power angle for it. I used my Yamaha Grizzly 660 for the first time plowing yesterday and I had to change the angle way to many times. If you can afford it, get a Moose plow set up for whatever atv you decide on and don't forget the power angle.
> 
> I'm ordering a Power Pivot from Warn being I bought a Warn plow.


FWIW, Warn has had a lot of problems with its power Pivot system.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I say the Foreman if your going to be doing a few drives and a small lot with it.

How much is your snow fall per Push? 10 stroms at 4" and then 3 at 10" or is it more like 7 at 10" plus and then 4 at 2-3".
for the bigger snow you'll want the county blade. but if you have a lot of little snow then the 60" stands out.
Sidewalks at all? 
either a 50" County so you can roll the snow off the blade a long way or the 60" standard blade.

but I say the Foreman.
are you buying this ATV to due work with it or have fun? the Foreman will out work the other and is OK in the Fun part the.
Rancher is more Fun on the trails but wont have the grunt and push that the Foreman bring.

Polaris Touring kinda say's it all right there. only get this if you plan on driving around and Touring all the places you thought you wanted to plow snow at.
I don' t know what the "Touring" means but if I was gonna guess I would think nice plush trial ride but not much for pounding that plowing snow can dish out to an ATV.

just my thoughts.
Sublime out.


----------



## leroyz71 (Dec 16, 2005)

Get the Honda Foreman. You will not be dissappointed.


----------



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

to be honest i have used all of them and I own all polaris now and to me they are the best machine of any. but with the 3 you have listed definatly go with the polaris sportsman lots of power and very reliable.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

skywagon;723257 said:


> FWIW, Warn has had a lot of problems with its power Pivot system.


do you have anything to back that statement up? I've haven't heard of any.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Well it doesn't really matter at this point, I found a good deal on a Power Pivot on e-gay.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

foreman hands down with moose plow bulletproof setup. the rancher 400 is not really a workhorse the 350 can handle being abused more than the 400


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ALC-GregH;723447 said:


> do you have anything to back that statement up? I've haven't heard of any.


I can list at least 10 more posts like this.

-04-2008, 10:18 AM 
Mad Mex 
Member My Rhino: 2008 700 Camo 
Join Date: Dec 2008
Location: Earth
Posts: 5

Something about Eagle plows (same w/ Tusk I reckon) is that he uses a higher grade of steel, so it may be lighter, but as strong. 
I have one on the way too (72"). A major Warn dealer (and repair center) recommended I buy Eagle. He said stay away from Warn Side x Side plows for now. They are redesigning them. The ones they have now are crap.. This was from a Warn dealer who doesn't even sell Eagle! He did try to sell me a Warn winch though. he says they are the kind. He also said for ATV's Warn plows were great.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess I'm a test dumbie then. I already ordered it. I'll let you know (if it snows again) how it does. I talked to a customer service guy at Warn today and he said they didn't have but a very few warranty claims on the Power Pivot. I realize that he "could" be blow smoke but we actually talked for almost an hour! LOL I wanted to know every little problem with it and he never did mention any issues.

Personally, I think Warn is a cheaper alternative that does a good job for what you pay for. I have less then $900 in the whole package.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

He also said for ATV's Warn plows were great. This sums it up.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ALC-GregH;723827 said:


> He also said for ATV's Warn plows were great. This sums it up.


I almost purchased one for a project I was doing and did a lot of research, the biggest complaint was not the pivot (but had a couple complaints of motor frying up) but was the quality of the metal used in the plows, ripping the actual blades amd welds loose, don't know we would go with Eagle or Moose myself. I have 3 power pivots at $150 per unit and going on the 5th season without a single problem, pretty good I would say And my equiptment cannot be laid up as it is $$$$ if they are. just my .02 cents and HO..


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your feedback. I checked out the Foreman, and there is no way it only had 272 miles on it. Just didn't get a good feeling about it.

I talked to a few people about EFI vs. (still proven) carburetor-based engines. The used Sportsman 500 Touring EFI sold. So, I went to a local dealer gave me a great deal on an '09 Sportsman 500 HO with the 2,500 lb winch, Glacier II 60" Razor plow. 

I hope it is a tank!


----------



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

they are animals be thankfull you have that winch because if you do get it stuck your going to need it they are beasts. I am sure you will like it they are comfortable and tons of power. let me know when you get it and how you like it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

be sure to post picks.


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, I will post pics. I have a plow updated already and I don't even have it! So, here it is: I am reading a lot of posts here and other forums about the Glacier II plow system and Razor blade, specifically the weak mount plate bending fairly easily. My first question is: are the frame tube plow kits fundamentally stronger than the Polaris system?

I am thinking about either:
A) Proactively ask the dealer or a weld shop to re-enforce weld them like this guy:
http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj311/tcihla79/0105081616a.jpg
http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj311/tcihla79/0105081616b.jpg
B) Ditch the Glacier II and get a Moose or Cycle Country. If I did this, I would appreciate some guidance and whether Moose or CC have a strong kit that: 1) Allows the blade to raise at least 12" 2) Easy connect and disconnect without compromising strenght.

Thanks!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

out of those choices I'd get the Moose.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ALC-GregH;724627 said:


> out of those choices I'd get the Moose.


2nd that if you don't go with the Glacier system

get the Moose.

CC are OK and will due the job but the Moose will take a beating and not even blink about it.

the putting plow on/off is simple with either the Moose or CC only draw back is you have to lie down next to the quad raise up the Push tube's and aling the mounting holes.

as long as your only doing this to put the plow on in the fall and take off in the spring it's no biggie but if your doing this to plow snow and then taking off the quad to ride your gonna want a dry place for lying down at to due this.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

*Synthetic rope*

Guys, I want to swap out the cable on the winch for rope. Is it worth it to spool it with 50ft of rope and leave it on all the time and just use that for any winching needs, or re-string the cable each year? I ask because the winch hasn't been used much at all so I'm not going to worry about the rope on the fairlead if I only use a 12ft rope. If I use 50ft I'll get the nylon fairlead assembly. What I'm wondering is, will the rope get knotted up when you spool that much on? Should it be spooled on real tight. I'd guess it doesn't "spring" out like a steel cable would. Is this the case?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ALC-GregH;725249 said:


> Guys, I want to swap out the cable on the winch for rope. Is it worth it to spool it with 50ft of rope and leave it on all the time and just use that for any winching needs, or re-string the cable each year? I ask because the winch hasn't been used much at all so I'm not going to worry about the rope on the fairlead if I only use a 12ft rope. If I use 50ft I'll get the nylon fairlead assembly. What I'm wondering is, will the rope get knotted up when you spool that much on? Should it be spooled on real tight. I'd guess it doesn't "spring" out like a steel cable would. Is this the case?


We use the 12 ft for the plows, and the 50 ft in summer, not that hard to change out. We also carry an extra 50 ft extention. handy if a tree is aways away. Also a good idea to get the 3 ft kevlar sleeve for the last 3 ft of rope, saves on wear and tear. running the original 12 ft plow ropes with sleeves 5 seasons.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

The place I'm getting some of the stuff has the 12ft in stock with a sleeve. I'll just get that. The cable is like new right now so I'll just sway them out each season., Thanks


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ALC-GregH;725307 said:


> The place I'm getting some of the stuff has the 12ft in stock with a sleeve. I'll just get that. The cable is like new right now so I'll just sway them out each season., Thanks


Get yopur self a hokey puck for a $1 and drill a hole and thread the rope thru for a cusion. look at my pic.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0678.jpg


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

that's exactly what I was going to do.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

No to the Honda 2 wiring harnesses, 1 rectafier, 2 shifter controls, 1 angle sensor, 1selinoid, Honda states not for use in snow or water in owners manual on rancher 60 hours, only one other problem the lift do a winch.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Travel'n Trees;733173 said:


> No to the Honda 2 wiring harnesses, 1 rectafier, 2 shifter controls, 1 angle sensor, 1selinoid, Honda states not for use in snow or water in owners manual on rancher 60 hours, only one other problem the lift do a winch.


?????????? What the %#&% are you trying to say??????


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I would go sportsman. I have one, it's a nice machine. I use it mainly for plowing. Haven't had a problem yet. Go with the glacier I though, built better


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

every 20 hours of use I pay a grand in electrical repairs. wiring is designed awful. They gave me a choice free plow or free winch, then Honda says I can't plow snow with it???


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Travel'n Trees;733897 said:


> every 20 hours of use I pay a grand in electrical repairs. wiring is designed awful. They gave me a choice free plow or free winch, then Honda says I can't plow snow with it???


 You are a real exception, I have plowed with Hondas for over 25 years and never had a problem with anything. Your abusing a machine and blaming the product, more than likely buried the SOB in a swamp someplace and blanming Honda, what a friggan joke, go cry on some other forum.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

No mine is stored inside, climate controlled, never been in the mud, It rides on the trailer and pushes snow and goes home to be cleaned and oiled every storm. And is rode down the street every 4 to 6 weeks to keep the battery up. Last year was the first time I took off the plow because my daughter was going to ride it. She didn't even ride it..


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Travel'n Trees;734532 said:


> No mine is stored inside, climate controlled, never been in the mud, It rides on the trailer and pushes snow and goes home to be cleaned and oiled every storm. And is rode down the street every 4 to 6 weeks to keep the battery up. Last year was the first time I took off the plow because my daughter was going to ride it. She didn't even ride it..


Total BS!! ROTFFLMAO


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

Whatever, why lie just trying to help save someone some money.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Travel'n Trees;734843 said:


> Whatever, why lie just trying to help save someone some money.


Well, you are full of it because I know of at least 50 machines of people I know that have not ever had any kind of problem you describe and not only that I have went over my manuel with a fine toot comb and cannot find anything about not putting a plow on. Mine has gone into its 5th season 10-15 hours per snowfall without any problems period.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

i bet that 3300 of reasons on my 2006 not want another one I think the next one will not be electric shift or anything else.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Travel'n Trees;734853 said:


> i bet that 3300 of reasons on my 2006 not want another one I think the next one will not be electric shift or anything else.


Why? mine is the ES model and like I say works like a charm, more than likely you are taking it to an incometant repair shop (most likely a dealer) with a bunch of snot nosed kids practicing on it. Mine never has or ever will see the inside of any dealership as they screw up more than they ever fix. Comon up here and we will teach you how to plow snow lol

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/mybigequiptment.jpg


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

skywagon;734861 said:


> Why? mine is the ES model and like I say works like a charm, more than likely you are taking it to an incometant repair shop (most likely a dealer) with a bunch of snot nosed kids practicing on it. Mine never has or ever will see the inside of any dealership as they screw up more than they ever fix. Comon up here and we will teach you how to plow snow lol
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/mybigequiptment.jpg


Hey, that's a old pic, we seen it already. We want a fresh pic to go along with all the fresh snow your getting.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ALC-GregH;735195 said:


> Hey, that's a old pic, we seen it already. We want a fresh pic to go along with all the fresh snow your getting.


Too busy plowing for pics, no shortage this year for sure lol.


----------



## jlussow65 (Feb 1, 2009)

*to skywagon*

hi I have been trying to find a power angle cylinder for my moose plow and am having no luck i saw your picture posted with the angle cylinder and it looks like exactly like what i need can you tell me where you got it and how much it cost also any problems ? thanks for the help


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

jlussow65;738584 said:


> hi I have been trying to find a power angle cylinder for my moose plow and am having no luck i saw your picture posted with the angle cylinder and it looks like exactly like what i need can you tell me where you got it and how much it cost also any problems ? thanks for the help


Bought three 5 years ago, have had no problems at all, made by Eagle, look on e-bay. They made them for Moose but may not anymore.


----------



## jlussow65 (Feb 1, 2009)

*atv power angle*

thanks for the info skywagon i talked to american eagle and they no longer make that cylinder however the rep said they hope to have a new version out next year so i will look for a used one or just wait looks like a sweet setup thanks again


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I also have an Eagle Plow system for my Sportsman. Works great! The Polaris Glacier II system did not last long. 

As far as ATV's goes... my Sportsman does just fine. However, my dad has a 96 or 97 Foreman with an old Moose plow... and it just keeps on plowing and plowing and plowing.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

whats better eagle plow cycle country or moose??


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nautica0626;750925 said:


> whats better eagle plow cycle country or moose??


Moose is the best.

then the other's after that. you can shuffle those any way you want and there pretty much the same. but Moose is a brute of a plow that'll take a beating.

due some looking aound here and that's pretty much the thoughts of many.

some have there quirks of this or that but Da Moose is the Big Dog in the snow pile.

just my thoughts.

sublime out.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

hey i will do that thanks for imput


----------

